# Kahr P40 Coming apart with only 400 rounds??



## 95ImpySS

This is my first hand gun, purchased for CC. Been doing some range shooting getting acclimated to the gun. Now after about 400 rounds during the second cleaning I noticed some worrisome signs of wear.

I noticed that a chunk has come out of this metal slide point here:









In this picture it looks like this metal piece is being pushed out the back. It no longer lines up with the plastic back piece:









Here you can see it protruding past the rest of the gun:









And again here:









WTF. I have read a great deal of good and bad reviews about Kahr. This gun seemed to fit my CC requirements from what I have read. But so far has been alot of problems. From jamming, FTF's, not chambering with the slide lock release (have to slingshot the slide) and now this "excessive" wear. Starting to have my doubts. 

Have I wasted almost $800. Now what?

Thanks in advance


----------



## denner

I'd contact Kahr and ask for a new handgun, or at least, get their customer service to check your firearm out.


----------



## recoilguy

The guys at Kahrtalk dot com are very helpful and very knowlegeable on all subjects Kahr. They can be a gigantic help.

RCG


----------



## 95ImpySS

Thanks for the replys. I sent Kahr an email this morning. Waiting on a reply. Signing up on Kahrtalk right now

Thanks again.


----------



## gb6491

95ImpySS said:


> This is my first hand gun, purchased for CC. Been doing some range shooting getting acclimated to the gun. Now after about 400 rounds during the second cleaning I noticed some worrisome signs of wear.
> 
> I noticed that a chunk has come out of this metal slide point here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this picture it looks like this metal piece is being pushed out the back. It no longer lines up with the plastic back piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see it protruding past the rest of the gun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF. I have read a great deal of good and bad reviews about Kahr. This gun seemed to fit my CC requirements from what I have read. But so far has been alot of problems. From jamming, FTF's, not chambering with the slide lock release (have to slingshot the slide) and now this "excessive" wear. Starting to have my doubts.
> 
> Have I wasted almost $800. Now what?
> 
> Thanks in advance


\
The spot on the rail is a witness mark used in the manufacturing process:
"Q. There is a chip in the metal guide rail of my polymer pistol. Is this normal?

A. This is a witness mark for the polymer frame manufacturer and is present by design."
Quoted from: Questions & Answers

What you describe as a "... metal piece is being pushed out the back." is actually a piece of the polymer frame. I've seen this to varying degrees on other Kahr pistols and believe it purely cosmetic. It seems that the clearance between the polymer, any debris, and the ejector is the factor here.

In regards to the "jamming, FTF's": given the size/weight/power of this platform, it is very easy to induce these types of failure by how you manipulate it. As you say this is your first handgun, I suggest having a someone with experience shooting this type of handgun try it out to verify your problems. 
The inability to chamber using the slide lock is puzzling. Could describe in detail your procedure and what is occurring?
Regards,
Greg


----------



## 95ImpySS

Awesome. Thanks for the reply. I feel like an idiot for not checking the manual or the manufactures website  After the not so great day at the range and the findings during cleaning I was pretty heated. 

Kahr replied and offered to ship both ways and repair the gun for me free of charge. Nice to see good customer service is still around these days. 

Thanks again. Disaster averted


----------

